# ELDX results 18-19



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Thought Iâ€™d share some of the results my wife and I had running the eldx this year. Iâ€™ve run them since they came out in my 300WM and killed a few deer with them, but this year I made a concerted effort to document some results. My wife and I killed three deer this year all with handloaded eldx bullets. My wife shoots a 7stw launching the 175s at 3140 and I shot my 308 this year running the 178 at 2530. 
First deer of the year was shot from 130 and double lunged by my wife. The tree behind the deer looked like something from kill bill. Deer went 15-20 yards and piled up. Small entrance and snuff can sized exit. The back side shoulder took a little damage, but the picture makes it look worse than it was.



















Second deer was shot by my wife at 170. She shot this deer right square in the pump house and it was DRT.







This deer I shot at 84 yards with the 308 on the last day of season. Double lung shot with the deer quartering slightly towards me, bullet exited a little far back. Small entrance with a silver dollar size exit. He went about 40 yards and was piled up.







While I was replacing the batteries in my camera I located the spot where the bullet struck a rock upon exiting the deer. Judging from the shape of the impact the bullet was in one piece or at least a very large piece.







Overall Iâ€™m really happy with how the eldx is working out for us. I ran Barnes and Sierra in the past, but donâ€™t see myself returning to them any time soon. We shoot a lot of long range steel and having one load that is accurate on steel and able to cleanly harvest game is a big plus.

Would love to hear otherâ€™s results with the eldx from this year, good, bad or meh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

We had good results this year with the ELD-X as well. 
*6.5 CM:*
WT buck, 15 yds or so (he was practically running towards us and about to go under and past our blind), quartering hard toward me and I was shooting from 10' off the ground. Entered above and front of shoulder, exited low and just behind opposite shoulder, golf ball size exit wound. Continued running about 15 feet and piled up.
*6.5 CM:*
WT Doe, 100 yds, broadside, double-lung'd, egg-sized exit, ran about 50 yds through brush and piled up.
*6.5 Grendel:*
Blackbuck, 100 yds, broadside, broke both shoulders through heart, bullet was recovered in skin behind backside shoulder, DRT
*6.5 Grendel:*
Blackbuck doe, 290 yds, broadside, hit in stomach, baseball sized exit, dropped but couldn't get up, got closer and made a head shot to finish the job.
*6.5 Grendel:*
WT doe, 185 yds, broadside, hit back lungs, baseball sized exit, dropped and struggled for a few minutes but never got back up.
*6.5 Grendel:*
WT doe, 60 yds, broadside, double-lung'd just behind shoulder, ran about 80 yds into brush, baseball sized exit.

No exit wound pics but these are some of the deer:


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

tshort said:


> We had good results this year with the ELD-X as well.
> 
> *6.5 CM:*
> 
> ...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice to see some real world data.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I've been shooting the ELDX the last two seasons myself. 308, 178gr Hornady Factory ammo. My 20" barrel 308 loves them! Everything I have hit with it has either dropped right there or run less than 40yds with massive blood trails. I'm hooked for sure


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

What I love is they shoot the exact same as the ELD-M in my 6.5 creed and my buddies creed. Can zero at 100 with the ELD-m ad the ELD-X has the same point of impact on both rifles. I have shot my precision rifle out to 600yds. I loaded a 10 round mag alternating between the two bullets, and all 5 shots of each type were on a 8â€ gong at 600.


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Tshort, where the Grendel loads the 143 gn? Donâ€™t see any 120/123 gn eld x?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorry, you're right, the Grendel is ELD Match 123 gn.
Creedmore is 143 gn ELD-X


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Tshort, 
Thanks was just wondering b/c my Grendel likes that load. Looks like they are good for hunting as well. Thanks


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I had exceptional results with the ELDx in a 6.5 creedmoor past 150 yards. Massive wound channels, fold ups and easy to find short runners. Inside of 150, mostly 60-100 yds the results were not as good. Blood trails were sparse and coyotes found 2 does before we did. I quit shooting them because most of our shots are inside of 100 yds. I've been shooting 95gr SST's in the 6mm with exceptional results this year. I finally got the berger 140 Elite Hunters dialed in on my 6.5 and will be testing them on some does and culls this weekend.


----------



## slowshot18 (Aug 11, 2018)

ELDX’s have been doing extremely well for me. 
Blasted a coyote at 270 yards with the 178gr eldx in a 308, left a nice exit. 
Shot an axis buck quartering away; bullet was recovered in the skin on the opposite shoulder. Left a nice blood trail for the 30 yards that it ran. Again with the 178 gr eldx in 308. 
I shot a rather large boar with the 200gr eldx in 300 wm. The boar was facing towards me, bullet went through the top of the snout and straight down the throat. No exit wound but it did fracture the pigs jaw and there was lung blood all over the place.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

I have shot a lot of deer and pigs with them in varying calibers, 6.5 Creedmoor, 308 and 6mm Creedmoor. All of have worked very well and nothing made it very far at all.

I also shoot a ton of the 120SST in 6.8, works great on running pigs


----------

